# (AZ) MHR Stud in Arizona



## az hunter (Nov 13, 2008)

Deep Run Blues Man MHR (BIG AL)

2XNAFC FC AFC 2XCNAFC: *EBONSTAR LEAN MAC* #1 TOP PRODUCING STUD IN HISTORY
*Sire*: FC AFC CAFC: *CHENA RIVER CHAVEZ* #2 TOP PRODUCING STUD IN HISTORY
FC CNFC AFC CAFC: *CHENA RIVER NO SURPRISE*

FC AFC: *BLUEGRASS DUST COMMANDER*
*DAM*: FC: *MUGGAZULU*
MONTANA MUGGSY

DOB: 05/16/00
CERF: LR-33708N
OFA: LR-133566E24M-PI

AL WAS TRAINED BY PRO TRAINERS JACK JAGODA OF DEEP RUN KENNEL AND RODGER MAY OF MAYDAY RETRIEVERS. AL IS AN 85LB ALL MUSCLE BLACK FACTORED STUD. AL'S DETERMINATION AND DRIVE MAKE HIM A GREAT DOG IN THE FIELD WEATHER IT IS HUNTING DOVE AND QUAIL ALL THE WAY UP TO DUCKS AND GEESE HE DOES IT ALL.
IF ANYONE IS INTERESTED PLEASE CONTACT JAMES SUTTON @ (602) 292-4833 CELL OR HOME (602)275-4857


----------

